# DIY Homemade Boombox 50 watts



## Jordan S. Pangelov (Mar 17, 2017)

Today I'll show you how to make homemade boombox 50 watt !




For more information please watch video. Please share, like,comment and subscribe! MY CHANNEL :nerd2:


----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

I get the feeling you're only here to get hits on your youtube channel.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That happens quite a bit here.


----------

